# On demand no internet



## coltbuca (Mar 21, 2012)

Dish says you do not need internet access to watch on demand with the Hopper. Anyone try it"?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

coltbuca said:


> Dish says you do not need internet access to watch on demand with the Hopper. Anyone try it"?


An internet connection is required to view On Demand content through Blockbuster @Home, VOD, and TV shows.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 6, 2007)

I think that he is talking about Dish Unplugged where it will record HBO shows on its own late a night and have them available via the On Demand menu.

I haven't tried it myself since I do have an internet connection.


----------



## coltbuca (Mar 21, 2012)

[email protected] Network said:


> An internet connection is required to view On Demand content through Blockbuster @Home, VOD, and TV shows.


This is what the Dish website states you can do with a hopper:

"Watch hundreds of On Demand titles on your TV, no internet connection required"

Is Dish sending content to the hopper's hard drive?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

coltbuca said:


> This is what the Dish website states you can do with a hopper:
> 
> "Watch hundreds of On Demand titles on your TV, no internet connection required"
> 
> Is Dish sending content to the hopper's hard drive?


They are probably talking about the On Demand titles that are delivered via satellite download during standby times.

However, if you don't connect a phone line or Internet, you won't be able to actually order them via the remote.


----------

